# Sarasota/Siesta Key in July



## jennifer 4 (Apr 6, 2012)

We have a chance to exchange into Sea Club V in July.  I know that it will be hot.  I believe I can tolerate the heat because the area is just so beautiful, from what I have read.  

However, I believe July might be the rainy season.  Has anyone had any experience in vacationing in this area during the summer?  Is it worth it, or should I just bite the bullet and try to go earlier in the season?  

Any thoughts on this are appreciated.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm anxious to hear too.  We're going at the end of July.  

Anne


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually, it's not as bad as you mentioned! First off, the "rainy season" means it will probably rain in late afternoon to evening. That is, unless a hurricane/tropical storm decides to swim up the coast.

In terms of temperature, yeah, it will get into the high 80's to low 90's with high humidity (you're next to a large humidifier - the Gulf of Mexico), but the seabreezes make it worth it!

TS


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2012)

We've stayed there in July... no problemmo.
Balmy sea breezes keep the heat bearable.
We had no rain, but Gulf coast showers are usually brief.


----------



## jennifer 4 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for your input.  I am really looking forward to visiting Sarasota and enjoying the beautiful beaches. 

Here's hoping the weather cooperates.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure if any of you would be interested, but Mote Aquarium has a summer camp program that is a week long, 1/2 day each day.  We enrolled our two grandkids into it this year (ages 11 & 13).  Cost is $245 for the week.  Our granddaughter is so excited about this as she is very interested in marine biology.

Sorry, forgot to post the website for checking into this:
http://asoft201.securesites.net/sec...n Programs: Summer Programs: Sea Sleuths 2012


----------



## webgriffins (Apr 11, 2012)

I go to Anna Maria Island (near Sarasota) every year. I went once at the end of July, had 2 days of monsoon rain, (unusual for an all day rain), went once in Sept, beautiful and now go every April. Usually here in FL it rains almost every afternoon at that time of year, a brief but heavy rain then its gone and all is fine. Don't worry about the temps.... you are going to be on some of the most beautiful beaches in the world.....


----------



## silentg (May 2, 2012)

We are in Siesta Key right now.  This is our first time here. We love it.  The temps are high in the 80's and we have had a few thunderstorms.  The beach is beautiful and so is the ocean.  I would come back in July if I had the chance.
TerryC


----------



## sfwilshire (May 8, 2012)

We stayed on Sanibel one year for July 4th. Never again. Too hot for me.  

Can't remember if we had one or two flights of stairs to our unit, but we were all exhausted by the time we got the luggage in.

Sheila


----------



## fillde (May 8, 2012)

A couple of things that I like about summer in Sarasota/Siesta are the resteraunts. They are less crowded. And the temperature of the water. 85-90 degrees in the Gulf. Bathtub water but so beautiful.


----------



## dbmarch (May 9, 2012)

Water temperatures are better in July.   No wetsuit required!


----------



## npey (Dec 18, 2012)

jennifer4 said:


> We have a chance to exchange into Sea Club V in July.  I know that it will be hot.  I believe I can tolerate the heat because the area is just so beautiful, from what I have read.
> 
> However, I believe July might be the rainy season.  Has anyone had any experience in vacationing in this area during the summer?  Is it worth it, or should I just bite the bullet and try to go earlier in the season?
> 
> Any thoughts on this are appreciated.


I know the area, truth is it is very hot and humidity is high; middle 90's and the forecast is thunderstorms every day (I have the weather  channel on 24/7) , but if you don't mind the heat and the risk of having rain everyday like me, go for it. I have gone in early May  and temperatures seem more adequate for people not used to South Florida heat.


----------



## jennifer 4 (Dec 18, 2012)

We have decided to go in mid May, since we will be in Palm Beach in May. We have not been able to get an RCI exchange, but we were able to rent a very nice unit.  Weather in July was just a little too iffy for us.  Plus, it only made sense to combine the two trips rather than paying for r/t tickets again in July.  

I am sure this will work out much better for us even though we do have to pay for the condo instead of just doing an exchange.  We really like the resort and the area.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 20, 2012)

We were there this past July and it was great.  The only problem was it was just after a good storm and we had a lot of sea weed close to shore.  We really enjoyed the resort and the area and would go back happily.


----------

